# Who built the Obama care website?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The other question on the news is who is the girl that's the face of Obamacare. They say no one can find out. The Obama administration will not release the name. However, someone found out. It's an old picture of her college roommate who is an executive at the firm that built the Obamacare website and did it with a no bid contract. Corruption??? Is this the most transparent administration in history that Obama talked about in his campaign?



> Michelle Obama's Princeton classmate is executive at company that built Obamacare website
> 
> 4:57 PM 10/25/2013
> 
> ...


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/miche ... z2iqrafDgh


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This should not surprise anyone. He has been giving out government contracts to all of his buddies. Now that it is still not working correctly the WE need to spend more money to get it fixed. I said WE because it is our tax dollars doing this. So thank you again elected officials.


----------

